#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Road conditions-Nam Hueng bridge to Luang Prubang

## falangsabai

We plan to drive to Luang Prubang. We will cross the border at the Nam Hueng, near Tha Li in Loei. Has anyone driven this route recently?.

-What are the road conditions? We will be driving a Yaris.
-From my research it appears that in the past there were unpaved sections. Is the  road fully paved now?
-Is the bridge over the Mekong finished yet?
-We are thinking of going in July, but that is rainy season. Would the rain make the roads impassable?

My Thai wife is a very capable, safe driver, but any first hand information would be useful to decide if we should make the trip.

----------


## LEGENDARY

Road is very good all the way to LP.

----------


## falangsabai

Thank you LEGENDARY for your reply. Have you driven this route?
When you say the road is "good", does this mean it is paved all the way?
What about during rainy season, is the road safe and passable?

----------


## LEGENDARY

> Thank you LEGENDARY for your reply. Have you driven this route?
> When you say the road is "good", does this mean it is paved all the way?
> What about during rainy season, is the road safe and passable?


I do public transport always, but this is my area of Lao and I've ridden on that road many a time. It was bad about 4-6 years ago, but it's a breeze, now. http://the-isaan.blogspot.com.

----------

